# Urgent Golden Puppies in KY



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wish I were closer and could help.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I emailed them to see if I could help.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I emailed.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have not heard anything back on my email.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

There's a rescue interested in taking them, so hopefully we'll get some news tomorrow; transport help will probably be needed too.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Have we heard whether they are out and safe?


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll take one if someone is coming up to NY - If you havent left already???


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Ready to transport NJ, NY, PA, DEL.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I just talked to Diana - she was amazed that someone from NY heard and wanted to help - THEY FOUND FOSTERS FOR ALL OF THE PUPPIES.....

so its all good - 

and - I couldnt adopt one if I wanted - the do house visits, checks and only serve 90 mile radius

oh well, I tried


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is a great update! They are safe. Sorry ILoveGQ, I know you would have made a great home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So very happy for the puppies!!


----------

